# Excision Tracheocutaneous fistula with granulation tissue



## seslinger (Aug 23, 2012)

A dr. "makes an incision around the trach & granulation tissue...   excises the "granulation tissue evident & what appeared to be a fistula type tract"  The wound was closed in sutures.

I cant really find a code for this.  I was looking in the 31750 group of codes. Any imput would be great.

Sheila, CPC


----------



## Rajalakshmi.Ramprasad (Aug 21, 2013)

*Excision of tracheocutaneous fistula*

Hi,

I think we can code 31820 , since the description of the code says that the physician closes a tracheostomy or fistula and  excises the scarred tissue forming the tracheostomy or fistula. If the trachea has healed, it is closed with sutures. The remaining tissues of the tracheostomy or fistula are pulled together and the wound is sutured in layers. We can report 31825 if the tracheostomy or fistula is closed with plastic repair of the skin made to hide the repair.Hope this helps

Thanks,
Raji,CPC


----------

